
'Britain's first pre-Roman planned town' found near Reading - revorad
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14555449
======
bediger
I would like to remark on how complicated Britain's history seems to a US
public-school-educated, mid-continent American.

Celtic tribes, Roman conquest, ancient mounds and stone structures, Vikings,
Normans, etc etc etc. It seems like something near magical (buried Saxon gold
treasure for example) turns up once or twice a year.

The USA just doesn't have that length of semi-recorded history to deal with.

